# Io. Uccido.



## Tebina (16 Gennaio 2013)

Sono dieci giorni che combatto contro la voglia di comprami le sigarette e fumarmi anche la giamaica, rantolando dentro i negozi di sigarette elettroniche alla ricerca di una nicotina cioccolatosa che mi soddisfi.
Un cazzo di niente.
Dieci giorni fa appunto, visto che il gusto che io amo non si trova manco al mercato nero, con mattia abbiamo deciso di fare l'ordine direttamente dal produttore.
Con i gatti a sentinella abbiamo cominciato.
-Mi raccomando Mattia, io voglio il virginia da nicotina 9, con *cioccolato* e mandorla. Del resto non mi fotte niente, chiaro?-
-Si certo,. che ne dici se proviamo il cuban?-
-va bene.-
-Prendiamo anche un pò di aromi?-
-Si, l'importante è che prendi per me il virginia 9, cioccolato  e...-
-Che palle che sei, mica sono sordo! e che cazzo!-


















Stasera è arrivato l'ordine.
Virginia 18 e niente.
Niente.
Cioccolato.




-Ma c'è il gusto pandoro. Ho preso anche il biscotto. Che ne dici aroma crema catalana? perchè ti sono diventati gli occhi rossi? Cosa fai tebe con quel coltello? Non vorrai mica....no...dai...fermati...smettila...tu.....NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO-




Sono incazzata come una iena.
Non ne fa una giusta.


Inno non difendere l'indifendibile o ti banno dal blog.
:blank:


----------



## Flavia (16 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe, forza
sei sulla buona strada 
per smettere
io non credo che ci riuscirò mai


----------



## Simy (17 Gennaio 2013)

Abbattilo


----------



## babsi (17 Gennaio 2013)

ma lui pure sta smettendo?


----------



## lothar57 (17 Gennaio 2013)

carissima io feci cosi'.. capodanno di 12 anni fa'..fumato tantissimo la notte con gli amici..penso 20 marlboro,be'finito di pranzare,faccio a mia moglie..andiamo fuori a fumare???lei....no abbiamo detto da oggi stop sigarette buttato via tutto..

Non abbiamo mai piu'acceso una sigaretta.


----------



## Tebe (17 Gennaio 2013)

babsi;bt7120 ha detto:
			
		

> ma lui pure sta smettendo?



si, ma continua a fumare. Nonostante la vera tabagista in famiglia sia, che non ho smesso manco sul tavolo operatorio, per dire, sto vivendo un miracolo con sta e-cig. Da non credere.
Farò un diario sigaretta elettronica serio, perchè sono convinta che sia davvero un valido aiuto.
Io non sono riuscita negli anni nemmeno a ridurre con:
Ipnosi, terapie sostitutive, psicologo anti fumo, cancro.
-Signora tebe ha un carcinoma all'utero che è fortunatamente in stadiazione zero ma direi che anche CIN...bla bla bla bla...prima cosa smettere di fumare perchè, bla bla blabla, occorre togliere utero, bla bla bl, tutto chiaro?-
-Si, mi dia qualche minuto per assorbire, torno subito.-
-Dove va?-
-A fumare.-
-Ma se le ho appena detto che...-
-Non ci provi. E' una battaglia persa.-

Un irriducibile, dna tebano. Tutti in famiglia fumavano, ma alla grande. Altre che fumerie d'oppio.
Eppure sta sigaretta elettronica che avevo bollato come nà merda sta funzionando alla grande.
Anche ad AnnaBlume, altra irriducibile della siga.
Pure lei ce la sta facendo.





Ma adesso. Confesso. Di essermi rollata un minidrum e sto fumando.
Devo assolutamente trovare l'aroma cioccolato.
Oggi mi faccio il giro delle pasticcerie.

CAZZO!


----------



## Tebe (17 Gennaio 2013)

Flavia;bt7118 ha detto:
			
		

> Tebe, forza
> sei sulla buona strada
> per smettere
> io non credo che ci riuscirò mai


flavia, io e AnnaBlume delle irriducibili. Ce la stiamo facendo. Compra una sigaretta elettronica. Provaci. Io e Anna, soprattutto lei che è diventata bravissima con aromi e liquidi, ti possiamo "seguire".
Come ho scritto nell'altro commentofarò qui un diario e-cig, perchè sapendo alcune cose prima davvero la sigaretta la schifi.
Per esempio. Non riesco più a fumare sigarette normali. Mi fanno schifo. Se fumo. Solo drum.


----------



## kikko64 (17 Gennaio 2013)

Io sono un ex-fumatore ... ho smesso di punto in bianco il 4 novembre 1990 alle 22.30 quando ho spento ultima sigaretta della mia vita. 
Ero arrivato a fumare 2 pacchetti di camel al giorno ... all'epoca si poteva fumare ovunque : ufficio, bar, cinema, ..., etc.

MAI avuto la tentazione di ricominciare ... ma ... 

l'altra sera ero incazzato come un rinoceronte incazzato e ... ho fatto un paio di tiri con la e-cig di mia figlia (regalo di natale di suo moroso che spera di farla smettere di fumare quelle vere) ... 

CAZZO ... CAZZO ... CAZZO ... mi è piaciuto ...

IO NON VOGLIO RICOMINCIARE A FUMARE ... neanche e-cig ... ma  ... 

sono così in "down" che la tentazione mi sta uccidendo.


----------



## Lui (17 Gennaio 2013)

il guaio sta proprio nel primo tiro.


----------



## Tebe (17 Gennaio 2013)

kikko64;bt7124 ha detto:
			
		

> Io sono un ex-fumatore ... ho smesso di punto in bianco il 4 novembre 1990 alle 22.30 quando ho spento ultima sigaretta della mia vita.
> Ero arrivato a fumare 2 pacchetti di camel al giorno ... all'epoca si poteva fumare ovunque : ufficio, bar, cinema, ..., etc.
> 
> MAI avuto la tentazione di ricominciare ... ma ...
> ...



ascolta, con la sigaretta bisogna ragionare per minore dei mali. Non è la nicotina il problema è il gesto psicologico che non togli. E' un marchio. Quindi.
Niente sigarette vere, sono la peste bubbonica, ma. Se cedi, allora entra in farmacia e compra le sigarette elettroniche piccole, quelle che sembrano davvero una sigaretta e scegli l'aroma che preferisci, SENZA nicotina.

se devi fumare, fuma del vapore acqueo aromatizzato alla guest star, che fa sempre bene


----------



## kikko64 (17 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe;bt7126 ha detto:
			
		

> ascolta, con la sigaretta bisogna ragionare per minore dei mali. Non è la nicotina il problema è il gesto psicologico che non togli. E' un marchio. Quindi.
> Niente sigarette vere, sono la peste bubbonica, ma. Se cedi, allora entra in farmacia e compra le sigarette elettroniche piccole, quelle che sembrano davvero una sigaretta e scegli l'aroma che preferisci, SENZA nicotina.
> 
> se devi fumare, fuma del vapore acqueo aromatizzato alla guest star, che fa sempre bene


Senti Bella ... non Ti ci mettere anche Tu ... non indurmi in tentazione !!

quello di cui ho bisogno in questo periodo non è ricominciare a fumare ... è ricominciare a s.....e


----------



## Tebe (17 Gennaio 2013)

kikko64;bt7127 ha detto:
			
		

> Senti Bella ... non Ti ci mettere anche Tu ... non indurmi in tentazione !!
> 
> quello di cui ho bisogno in questo periodo non è ricominciare a fumare ... è ricominciare a s.....e



mi spiace. Non posso più aiutarti.
Letargo.








ciao

:mrgreen:


----------



## kikko64 (17 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe;bt7128 ha detto:
			
		

> mi spiace. Non posso più aiutarti.
> Letargo.
> 
> 
> ...


 Allora confido nella ... primavera :mrgreen:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (17 Gennaio 2013)

Credo sia lo stesso aroma che usa un mio amico.. ne ha scorte. :mrgreen:

io preferisco ancora le sigarette. poche ma oneste. 4/5 al dì. ieri 2. oggi 1...per ora.


----------



## Tebe (17 Gennaio 2013)

OcchiVerdi;bt7130 ha detto:
			
		

> Credo sia lo stesso aroma che usa un mio amico.. ne ha scorte. :mrgreen:
> 
> io preferisco ancora le sigarette. poche ma oneste. 4/5 al dì. ieri 2. oggi 1...per ora.



siamo drogati e basta.
Ora sto fumando della nicotina un pò meno di 18 in cui ci ho schiaffato dentro quattro gocce di mandorla e due di vaniglia. 
Cristo.
Fra poco vado in caccia dell'aroma al cioccolato.
Sono pronta a fare una rapina anche alla fabbrica perfetti qui vicino.


Ora è guerra.


----------



## Innominata (17 Gennaio 2013)

Gli uomini bisogna capirli e conoscerli. Quando dicono "Ehi, non sono mica sordo!", noi donne non dobbiamo loro credere, non dobbiamo dar loro fiducia, mai, mai. E' esattamente il momento in cui dobbiamo diffidare. Io non mi fido più di nessun uomo sulla faccia della terra che dica "Ehi, non sono sordo!!". Tebe, capisco che tu ti sia fatta trascinare dalla pucceria, ma quanta dabbenaggine!


----------



## OcchiVerdi (17 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe;bt7133 ha detto:
			
		

> siamo drogati e basta.
> Ora sto fumando della nicotina un pò meno di 18 in cui ci ho schiaffato dentro quattro gocce di mandorla e due di vaniglia.
> Cristo.
> Fra poco vado in caccia dell'aroma al cioccolato.
> ...


Io no. Davvero. da stamattina ne ho fumate 3. Forse arriverò a 4. Massimo 5.


----------



## erab (17 Gennaio 2013)

Innominata;bt7134 ha detto:
			
		

> Gli uomini bisogna capirli e conoscerli. Quando dicono "Ehi, non sono mica sordo!", noi donne non dobbiamo loro credere, non dobbiamo dar loro fiducia, mai, mai. E' esattamente il momento in cui dobbiamo diffidare. *Io non mi fido più di nessun uomo sulla faccia della terra che dica "Ehi, non sono sordo!!"*. Tebe, capisco che tu ti sia fatta trascinare dalla pucceria, ma quanta dabbenaggine!



e fai bene! :mrgreen:

rientra nel perimetro delle nostre "risposte automatiche non ragionate" :mrgreen::mrgreen:

PS: Tebe, ma insomma, non hai mai guardato "La vita secondo Jim"? :rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (17 Gennaio 2013)

ma che poi. Con mille aromi disponibili. vai a prendere aroma pandoro da mischiare con il tabacco? ma sei invornito. Minchia ho provato a fumarlo mi sembrava di leccare il culo di un bambino ancora "da latte" che si è cagato addosso, e scusate il francesismo. Ma chi fuma gusto pandoro?
E vogliamo parlare del gusto crema catalana?
fa vomitare.
sa di caramello bruciato con la fiamma ossidrica alimentata a scoregge.




Non ci sto dentro.
Sto impazzendo.


----------



## AnnaBlume (18 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe;bt7122 ha detto:
			
		

> Devo assolutamente trovare l'aroma cioccolato.
> Oggi mi faccio il giro delle pasticcerie.
> 
> CAZZO!


Tebissima, ho letto solo ora. Se aspetti i tempi di FA (web) ci puoi fare mattina! Senti, io il cioccolato proprio non ce l'ho, ma se mi mandi un indirizzo via MP ti mando un aroma dolce, molto dolce, che ho confezionato per caso nei miei esperimenti da chimica pazza. Almeno proviamo a metterci una pezza fintantoché non trovi ciò che ti soddisfa! nicotina 9, giuro. 

ma nemmeno biscotto o pandoro? Quanto diavolo lo vuoi dolce? Mandorla lo trovi al super fra gli aromi dolci, credo. Spero. Fra poco mi arriva, tralaltro, roba dall'Ammeriga, fra la quale l'absolute del cacao. Credo amarissimo, ma se vuoi appena arriva te lo allungo. Fammi sapere, tutto perché tu non torni a fumare il drum!!!!!! Baci


----------

